# La Roma ha vinto la Conference League 2021/2022



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


----------



## jacky (25 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti.
Quando vinceranno il prossimo titolo europeo noi saremo nella tomba. Speriamo di no 
Complimenti Mou


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.



Complimenti alla Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti alla Roma. Primo trofeo europeo della sua storia (escludendo la coppa delle Fiere non riconosciuta dalla UEFA).


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Tutti esaltati


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2022)

La Roma nella storia  

Domani faranno il tour per la città


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.



Bravissimi, non è la Champions ma fa sempre curriculum.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Maggio 2022)

Solo a me imbarazzano un po' questi festeggiamenti?  Sembra la coppa del mondo


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


Bene cosi, mi fa piacere quando le Italiane vincono in Europa. Anche fosse la coppa del nonno come in questo caso è sempre un trofeo.

Complimenti Roma.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


Mi sono emozionato di più vedendo scapoli contro ammogliati di fantozzi


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Solo a me imbarazzano un po' questi festeggiamenti?  Sembra la coppa del mondo



Ecco, imbarazzante è l’aggettivo perfetto.


----------



## Solo (25 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahahahahahaha

Dajeeeeeee 

Campioni d'Europa versione discount!

Io tifavo Roma, ma è stata una partita imbarazzante . Non sanno manco loro come l'hanno vinta. 

Adesso voglio l'intervista di Mourinho che dice che vale molto di più del triplete con le melme.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2022)

Dai è pur sempre un trionfo europeo. Di una coppa dal valore nullo, ma pur sempre vittoria è 

Ha più vinto la Roma in Europa che la Juventus


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2022)

Giusto festeggiare, altrimenti tanto valeva uscire al primo turno 
Complimenti alla Roma che riporta in Italia una coppa europea


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bene cosi, mi fa piacere quando le Italiane vincono in Europa. Anche fosse la coppa del nonno come in questo caso è sempre un trofeo.
> 
> Complimenti Roma.



Questa competizione è nata proprio per dare qualche soddisfazione a squadre come la Roma.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco Mourinho che alla fine vince sempre qualcosa


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

domani non festeggiate in zona dei palazzi politici che già lavorano da martedì a giovedì...

comunque alla fine meritato, perchè hanno sacrificato pure il campionato per vincerla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2022)

Eccoli là, subito titolo, "Roma is on fire..."


----------



## Zenos (25 Maggio 2022)

Campioni della Coppa d'Europa cinese.


----------



## Solo (25 Maggio 2022)

Sta stagione solo i gobbi son rimasti a zero tituli


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè questi fino a ieri alzavano questi trofei: 







Impossibile non provare compassione.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2022)

complimenti a loro, e a mourinho. 

ha vinto tutte le coppe europee esistenti, credo. 

p.s. persino loro quest'anno hanno alzato più trofei della juve, GODO.


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2022)

È un ottimo trofeo per la piazza, tra andare in Champions e prendere 7 dal Manchester e vincere la Conference League meglio la seconda. Son contento, per la città


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eccoli là, subito titolo, "Roma is on fire..."



Nerone?


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio l'intervista di Mourinho che dice che vale molto di più del triplete con le melme.


"noi campioni, giuventus zero tituli"


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2022)

Che culo hanno avuto, pochissimi tiri di cui il gol regalato, loro hanno giocato meglio e preso 2 pali


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa competizione è nata proprio per dare qualche soddisfazione a squadre come la Roma.


Sulla competizione invece ho idee molto critiche. Dire che la detesto sarebbe poco.

Una trovatina da regalare al popolo, ma la Roma si merita di giocare in EL e non la Conference. Se il senso è mettere gli “scarti” dei paesi meno importanti calcisticamente (il Bodo in semifinale eh…) e poi gli metti contro Tottenham e Roma, la disparità diventa peggiore di quella che si ha in Champions. Mai piaciuta questa idea, sempre nella falsa riga del calcio della gente


----------



## sampapot (25 Maggio 2022)

complimenti alla roma...finalmente un'italiana (simpatica) torna a vincere in Europa


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti alla Roma... ma stanno festeggiando come se avessero vinto una intercontinentale. 
Un po' di contegno


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2022)

Senesi bel giocatore


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

A riportare la Champions in Italia dobbiamo pensarci noi. Ma serviranno ancora anni.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

I deliri in telecronaca  

Questi stanno fuori  

Provincialismo a tonnellate


----------



## sacchino (25 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti alla Roma......ma il reggiseno di Zaniolo?


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vabbè questi fino a ieri alzavano questi trofei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so che t’hanno fatto ahahah


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

"vittoria fondamentale per il movimento"


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Roma......ma il reggiseno di Zaniolo?



Il look di Damianoh!1!11!


----------



## sacchino (25 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> complimenti a loro, e a mourinho.
> 
> ha vinto tutte le coppe europee esistenti, credo.
> 
> p.s. persino loro quest'anno hanno alzato più trofei della juve, GODO.


Sono a zero tituli.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Roma... ma stanno festeggiando come se avessero vinto una intercontinentale.
> Un po' di contegno



Per la Roma è tanto. Giusto che festeggino.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> complimenti a loro, e a mourinho.
> 
> ha vinto tutte le coppe europee esistenti, credo.


in realtà gli mancherà sempre la coppa delle coppe ahah


----------



## diavolo (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


Complimenti alla Roma, è pur sempre un trofeo Uefa.


----------



## Baba (25 Maggio 2022)

Se mai un giorno dovessimo giocare questa competizione mi rifiuterei di guardare le partite


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per la Roma è tanto. Giusto che festeggino.


Per la Roma è tanto? Fino a poco tempo fa erano in semifinale di Champions League.
Non stiamo neanche parlando dell'Europa League dai.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non so che t’hanno fatto ahahah



Ma nulla, è che sono ridicoli all’estremo. Ma non vedi come stanno delirando? Nemmeno il Real di Zidane dopo la terza champions consecutiva avrebbe usato dei toni così esagerati


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Per la Roma è tanto? Fino a poco tempo fa erano in semifinale di Champions League.
> Non stiamo neanche parlando dell'Europa League dai.



Ok, ma a quanto pare è la loro prima Coppa.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

“Il calcio è semplice. Devi avere alla guida uno che sa vincere. Un portiere che para. Dei giocatori che giocano. Il calcio non è complicato come molti vogliono far credere. Il calcio è semplice!”

cit. Caressa in diretta.

Che livello infimo, sono cose raccapriccianti da dire nel 2022. Questi sono discorsi imbarazzanti, ma veramente è sorprendente non esserci riqualificati per il mondiale? Se anche solo il 30% degli appassionati Italiani la pensano cosi siamo rovinati per molto tempo, mi vergogno di pagare il canone SKY


----------



## chicagousait (25 Maggio 2022)

Ma i due cronisti che stanno tessendo le lodi a Mourinho e alla Roma di questa vittoria  

Troppa enfasi


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

bella la coppa. non vedo l'ora di sentire i deliri del mou ahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2022)

Commenti qua dentro mi sembrano troppo cattivi. Come se la Roma fosse una squadra che è abituata a vincere, quando non è una squadra che vince ergo un trofeo del genere per loro è chiaro che significhi molto. Se fossi un tifoso di una squadra abituata a vincere certi trofei non mi metterei manco ad esultare, ma siccome non è il caso allora fanno bene ad esultare in quel modo. 

Alla fine è il primo trofeo Europeo dopo 12 anni per un'italiana e l'ultima volta fu proprio Mourinho..


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

che showman Mourinho, neanche Bonolis fa certe gag


----------



## sunburn (25 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti alla Roma.

Sulla partita in sé stendiamo un velo pietoso… Tasso tecnico basso basso..


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Dajeeeeeee
> 
> ...



L'Euro-Champions-Spin


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

E continuano i deliri...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Maggio 2022)

Sono contentissimo per la Roma e per il mio cognato romanista sfegatato. 
Che piaccia o non ma Mourinho è un vincitore nato. Tra Coppe Europee e Supercoppe ha vinto 8 finali su 8. Incredibile!


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma nulla, è che sono ridicoli all’estremo. Ma non vedi come stanno delirando? Nemmeno il Real di Zidane dopo la terza champions consecutiva avrebbe usato dei toni così esagerati


Vabbeh devi soppesare i casi, il Real è normale che vinca. La Roma ha una storia diversa, ed è giusto che festeggino come non mai, io auguro sempre il meglio alle Italiane in Europa, voglio rivederci dominare come movimento Italiano in faccia a tutti (sogno sempre più distante). Dopo le parole che ho sentito di Caressa mi rendo conto che sto delirando.

Quando vinsero lo scudetto festeggiarono per un mese senza sosta, mi sembra il minimo quello che stanno facendo.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Commenti qua dentro mi sembrano troppo cattivi. Come se la Roma fosse una squadra che è abituata a vincere, quando non è una squadra che vince ergo un trofeo del genere per loro è chiaro che significhi molto. Se fossi un tifoso di una squadra abituata a vincere certi trofei non mi metterei manco ad esultare, ma siccome non è il caso allora fanno bene ad esultare in quel modo.
> 
> Alla fine è il primo trofeo Europeo dopo 12 anni per un'italiana e l'ultima volta fu proprio Mourinho..



Concordo. Hanno rivinto dopo 61 (!!!!) anni.

E penso che dopo Capello, solo Mourinho poteva vincere qualcosa a Roma.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti alla Roma. Chi non rispetta questa vittoria non rispetta lo spirito di questo sport.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

Totti dove sta ?
non è andato allo stadio ?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Totti dove sta ?
> non è andato allo stadio ?



Ci stava. Lo hanno inquadrato durante la partita.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Euro-Champions-Spin


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

Forse sono l’unico, ma ho un debole per l’inno della Roma. Girano alcuni video sul tubo da brividi, veramente tanta roba.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Roma. Chi non rispetta questa vittoria non rispetta lo spirito di questo sport.



Concordo. Hanno vinto ed è giusto che festeggino.


----------



## jacky (25 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Roma. Chi non rispetta questa vittoria non rispetta lo spirito di questo sport.


Esatto, bravo.
Tra l’altro si potrebbe dire lo stesso del livello della nostra A.
Mi è venuto in mente il primo tempo di Liverpool, Milan in vantaggio ma schiantato in tutto.
Se stavamo 10-2 non si poteva dire nulla


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> “Il calcio è semplice. Devi avere alla guida uno che sa vincere. Un portiere che para. Dei giocatori che giocano. Il calcio non è complicato come molti vogliono far credere. Il calcio è semplice!”
> 
> cit. Caressa in diretta.
> 
> Che livello infimo, sono cose raccapriccianti da dire nel 2022. Questi sono discorsi imbarazzanti, ma veramente è sorprendente non esserci riqualificati per il mondiale? Se anche solo il 30% degli appassionati Italiani la pensano cosi siamo rovinati per molto tempo, mi vergogno di pagare il canone SKY




La Spagna dal 2010 ha vinto 8 Europa league e 5 champions più svariate supercoppe, eppure sento questi esaltati gioire come se una squadra italiana abbia fatto l’impresa del secolo. 

Robe oscene, capisco un po’ i romanari, che sono come i cafoni abituati a mangiare cipolle che improvvisamente assaggiano il caviale. Ma sentire i giornalisti esaltarsi è patetico.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci stava. Lo hanno inquadrato durante la partita.


ok, ogni tanto cambiavo e l'ho perso

esagerate le lacrime di mourinho...


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Forse sono l’unico, ma ho un debole per l’inno della Roma. Girano alcuni video sul tubo da brividi, veramente tanta roba.



Ah beh i due inni della Roma son tanta roba. L’unica cosa decente che hanno.


----------



## jacky (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok, ogni tanto cambiavo e l'ho perso
> 
> esagerate le lacrime di mourinho...


Ma ragazzi davvero parliamo noi che abbiamo fatto i caroselli per il settimo posto di Montella.
Ma vi ricordate? Vi ricordate o no?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Esatto, bravo.
> Tra l’altro si potrebbe dire lo stesso del livello della nostra A.
> Mi è venuto in mente il primo tempo di Liverpool, Milan in vantaggio ma schiantato in tutto.
> Se stavamo 10-2 non si poteva dire nulla


Un trofeo è un trofeo ma il paragone col Milan a Liverpool non c’entra una mazza. Ma nulla.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

mou chiede rinforzi in diretta


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok, ogni tanto cambiavo e l'ho perso
> 
> esagerate le lacrime di mourinho...


io capisco esultare ci sta, ma si devono rendere conto che era più difficile vincere il trofeo tim 15 anni fa che sta roba.
che si diano una calmata!


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

La Champions è un torneo per 4-5 club al mondo, il livello è troppo elevato. Se un calciatore o un tifoso di un club medio (come la Roma) deve aspettare di vincere Il Trofeo per antonomasia per festeggiare vivrà male tutta la vita.

Per l'allenatore, è ovviamente una goduria per lui far vincere un trofeo a un club che NON VINCE MAI e non ha mai vinto una mazza.

Ribadiamo il palmares internazionale dell'AS Roma:

1) Coppa delle Fiere: 1960-61
2) Coppa Anglo-italiana: 1972


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2022)

Intanto ci sono già romanisti sostenere che valga più dello scudetto questa vittoria...ok.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

si è autoelogiato: vinto con porto, inter e roma
non con squadre abituate a vincere

ha rimosso completamente lo united sia in questo elenco sia in quello dopo di cui è tifoso


----------



## Gamma (25 Maggio 2022)

Almeno a Trigoria sapranno dove mettere gli ombrelli.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un trofeo è un trofeo ma il paragone col Milan a Liverpool non c’entra una mazza. Ma nulla.


Non hai capito il suo gioco? Eddai


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La Champions è un torneo per 4-5 club al mondo, il livello è troppo elevato. Se un calciatore o un tifoso di un club medio (come la Roma) deve aspettare di vincere Il Trofeo per antonomasia per festeggiare vivrà male tutta la vita.
> 
> Per l'allenatore, è ovviamente una goduria per lui far vincere un trofeo a un club che NON VINCE MAI e non ha mai vinto una mazza.
> 
> ...



Ma assolutamente. Giusto che i romanisti festeggino.

Però i giornalisti dovrebbero essere equilibrati e ridurre tutto a dimensioni più realistiche, stiamo parlando della coppa del nonno europea, non della champions. Secondo alcuni commenti sembra che adesso la Roma sia al livello del Real e che il calcio italiano abbia risolto tutti i problemi e sia tornato ai vertici dell’Europa.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2022)

Altre “perle” di Caressa. Ma lo vogliono imbalsamare che mi fa cadere le braccia ogni volta che lo ascolto? Che palle, anche per questa mentalità siamo rimasti indietro di 20 anni…


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Che bona Giorgia Rossi


----------



## Sam (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


Buono per la Roma e per il movimento calcio italiano.
Dovremmo smetterla di snobbare tutte le competizioni che non sono la CL.
Anche se si è in Europa League (ex Coppa UEFA) o in Conference League (la riedizione dell’Intertoto) le coppe vanno giocate e vinte, perché fanno bene alla Serie A come prodotto, in termini di appetibilità per giocatori e tifosi nel mondo.
I club di Premier o della Liga le onorano sempre, basti pensare al Siviglia o addirittura allo United.

Perciò, bene così.


----------



## Gamma (25 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto ci sono già romanisti sostenere che valga più dello scudetto questa vittoria...ok.


Hanno ragione, d'altronde affrontare Inter, Juve, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio, Roma (come se non avessero partecipato...), Atalanta ecc. è più semplice rispetto all'affrontare lo Zorya Luhansk, il CSKA Sofia, il Vitesse, 4 volte il Bodo Glimt, il Leicester (8º in PL) ed il Feyenoord (3º in Eredivisie).

Non scherziamo...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non hai capito il suo gioco? Eddai


Sono molti. Talvolta mi distraggo.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Almeno a Trigoria sapranno dove mettere gli ombrelli.



Spero che la custodiscano meglio del bonsai che venne distrutto dal padre di Scamacca


----------



## Igniorante (25 Maggio 2022)

Pensate sti olandesi come sono messi male per perdere contro questi scarponi.


----------



## Gamma (25 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Spero che la custodiscano meglio del bonsai che venne distrutto dal padre di Scamacca


Il padre di Scamacca al posto dell'ombrello ci poggerà la spranga di ferro.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che bona Giorgia Rossi



Altro che la Leorotta.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Pensate sti olandesi come sono messi male per perdere contro questi scarponi.



Vabbè, penso che non avrebbero segnato manco se avessero giocato con le mani e con le porte larghe quanto tutta la linea di fondo campo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Maggio 2022)

Boh...io simpatizzo Roma sin da piccolo, da prima di tifare Milan...ma sinceramente sta coppetta mette una tristezza...


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente. Giusto che i romanisti festeggino.
> 
> Però i giornalisti dovrebbero essere equilibrati e ridurre tutto a dimensioni più realistiche, stiamo parlando della coppa del nonno europea, non della champions. Secondo alcuni commenti sembra che adesso la Roma sia al livello del Real e che il calcio italiano abbia risolto tutti i problemi e sia tornato ai vertici dell’Europa.


Purtroppo conosciamo perfettamente il livello infimo del giornalista sportivo italiano. Basti leggere le dichiarazioni di Caressa sul calcio che è una cosa semplice. 

Penso che vadano considerati a tutti gli effetti come i dipendenti di un'azienda, che in questo caso ha venduto e trasmesso il "prodotto" conference league; quindi una volta che il torneo viene vinto da un'italiana iniziano caroselli e overpower di una squadra in realtà normalissima come la Roma, reduce da un campionato tutt'altro che esaltante (per la cronaca, hanno chiuso a -23 dal Milan)


----------



## Igniorante (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, penso che non avrebbero segnato manco se avessero giocato con le mani e con le porte larghe quanto tutta la linea di fondo campo.



D'altra parte che vuoi pretendere dalla squadra di un Paese in cui fumo e servizi sessuali li vendono come il pane dal fornaio.
È già tanto che questi riuscissero a stare in piedi


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Boh...io simpatizzo Roma sin da piccolo, da prima di tifare Milan...ma sinceramente sta coppetta mette una tristezza...



La faranno pure con l'alluminio degli scarti di qualche infisso, scommetto, una riverniciata e via.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Boh...io simpatizzo Roma sin da piccolo, da prima di tifare Milan...ma sinceramente sta coppetta mette una tristezza...


Io la Roma la odio quanto Inter e Juventus.
Ogni loro vittoria per me è una sconfitta per l'umanità, anche se si tratta di una coppa di terza fascia come questa Conference League.


----------



## Sam (25 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> D'altra parte che vuoi pretendere dalla squadra di un Paese in cui fumo e servizi sessuali li vendono come il pane dal fornaio.
> *È già tanto che questi riuscissero a stare in piedi *


Hanno preso lezioni di resistenza dalla Nazionale inglese e, soprattutto, dalla moglie di Wayne Bridge.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> La Roma nella storia
> 
> Domani faranno il tour per la città


Che trash


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La faranno pure con l'alluminio degli scarti di qualche infisso, scommetto, una riverniciata e via.


Sì, è anche brutta esteticamente, sembra fatta apposta per essere dileggiata.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La faranno pure con l'alluminio degli scarti di qualche infisso, scommetto, una riverniciata e via.



Con le lattine riciclate


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Pensate sti olandesi come sono messi male per perdere contro questi scarponi.


La Roma ha proprio vinto di riffa e di raffa. Poca pochissima qualità. Mai giocato nel secondo tempo, già al 70esimo prendevano la palla e andavano all'angolo per perdere qualche secondo. 
Progetto della Roma io non ne ho visto quest'anno, e non lo vedo dopo questo trofeo. Ma secondo me Mourinho lo sa bene. Come detto prima, resta il trofeo in sé (internazionale per giunta); di quello devono godere


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Altre “perle” di Caressa. Ma lo vogliono imbalsamare che mi fa cadere le braccia ogni volta che lo ascolto? Che palle, anche per questa mentalità siamo rimasti indietro di 20 anni…


caressa dicono sia romanista, quindi figurati quanto sarà esaltato stasera. 

cmq contenta per loro, il trofeo in sè non ha una gran valenza, ma rapportato al loro livello e al loro misero palmares, ci sta che festeggino, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io capisco esultare ci sta, ma si devono rendere conto che era più difficile vincere il trofeo tim 15 anni fa che sta roba.
> che si diano una calmata!



Vale comunque piu del mondiale per club vinto dall'Inda contro il Mazembe.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La Roma ha proprio vinto di riffa e di raffa. Poca pochissima qualità. Mai giocato nel secondo tempo, già al 70esimo prendevano la palla e andavano all'angolo per perdere qualche secondo.
> Progetto della Roma io non ne ho visto quest'anno, e non lo vedo dopo questo trofeo. Ma secondo me Mourinho lo sa bene. Come detto prima, resta il trofeo in sé (internazionale per giunta); di quello devono godere


Feyenord che gli ha mangiati sul piano del gioco.

Alcuni dati:
-Feyenord: monte ingaggi lordo totale di 10,940,000 € .
-Roma: monte ingaggi lordo di 94M.

(allenatori esclusi eh)

- Giocatore più pagato degli olandesi è tale Dessers con 1.7M lordi, la Roma ha 21 giocatori su 24 che superano questa cifra.

- Allenatori: Roma 7M vs Feyenord 750k.

So che molti mi diranno che la vittoria è l’unica cosa che conta e che ragiono da aziendalista, ma questi numeri confrontati alla partita appena vista lasciano l’amaro in bocca.

Primo perché non capiamo mai come migliorarci, in Olanda sono anni luce avanti, e senza il City di turno che ti strozza sul piano del gioco e del talento se la giocano con le idee contro tutti. Poi perché è un insulto allo spirito del gioco oltre che essere una coppa senza alcun senso logico, o comunque molto minore rispetto alle sorelle maggiori.

Contento per la Roma, ma sarebbe dovuta terminare 9-1 per i giallorossi visti i numeri nettamente impari, ed ha anche un po’ ragione l’amico @mandraghe quando dice che oltre i complimenti dovrebbero esserci anche critiche costruttive, la vittoria di dominio dura per sempre e ti gratifica, quella di raffa per quanto mi riguarda dura 1 giorno.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> caressa dicono sia romanista, quindi figurati quanto sarà esaltato stasera.
> 
> cmq contenta per loro, il trofeo in sè non ha una gran valenza, ma rapportato al loro livello e al loro misero palmares, ci sta che festeggino, ci mancherebbe.


Peccato sia sempre cosi, non credo di aver mai concordato con mezza parola detta da lui.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2022)

Una cosa che mi ha colpito durante le interviste dei giocatori della Roma è il fatto che giocatori come Karsdorp (3 anni in Italia) parlano ancora in Inglese. Abraham ha l’attenuante del primo anno, ma sarà un caso che Tomori, Maignan o Lukaku ci hanno messo pochissimo a sfoggiare un Italiano più che decente. Sintomo di un gruppo che lo è solo di nome.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


Solitamente si dovrebbero tifare le italiane in Europa ma in questo caso mi spiace ma avrei preferito perdessero.
Mourinho melma allenatore fortunatissimo
Roma mediocre ma fortunatissima che ha preso pure 6 gol in questa compettizione
In campionato seconda solo all'inter in quanto a culo con gol nei minuti finali
Peccato


----------



## SpottyTeux (26 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, è anche brutta esteticamente, sembra fatta apposta per essere dileggiata.


Ragazzi!
Una curiosità.

Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2022)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> Ragazzi!
> Una curiosità.
> 
> Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?



Io alla Conference. È pur sempre un trofeo internazionale.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> “Il calcio è semplice. Devi avere alla guida uno che sa vincere. Un portiere che para. Dei giocatori che giocano. Il calcio non è complicato come molti vogliono far credere. Il calcio è semplice!”
> 
> cit. Caressa in diretta.
> 
> Che livello infimo, sono cose raccapriccianti da dire nel 2022. Questi sono discorsi imbarazzanti, ma veramente è sorprendente non esserci riqualificati per il mondiale? Se anche solo il 30% degli appassionati Italiani la pensano cosi siamo rovinati per molto tempo, mi vergogno di pagare il canone SKY


Come in tanti altri ambiti della vita, molto più semplice dire che è tutto semplice anziché star dietro alle mille sfaccettature tattiche-tecniche-ambientali di questo bellissimo gioco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2022)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> Ragazzi!
> Una curiosità.
> 
> Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?


Coppa Italia senza dubbio, per me già il fatto di partecipare alla Conference è imbarazzante, vuol dire che sei finito al settimo posto facendo un campionato vergognoso.
Posso capire la Fiorentina di turno che gioisce per la qualificazione alla Conference, ma io spero di non partecipare mai a questa competizione scandalosa.
Preferisco un ottavo di Champions alla vittoria di questa coppa.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Maggio 2022)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> Ragazzi!
> Una curiosità.
> 
> Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?


Valgono zero entrambe per un club come il Milan, darei più valore alla lega conferenza soltanto perché manca nel palmares


----------



## Saigon (26 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi ha colpito durante le interviste dei giocatori della Roma è il fatto che giocatori come Karsdorp (3 anni in Italia) parlano ancora in Inglese. Abraham ha l’attenuante del primo anno, ma sarà un caso che Tomori, Maignan o Lukaku ci hanno messo pochissimo a sfoggiare un Italiano più che decente. Sintomo di un gruppo che lo è solo di nome.


va detto che chi parla lingue germaniche (tedesco, inglese, olandese) ha più difficoltà a imparare una lingua rispetto a chi parla già almeno una lingua romanza. dall'inglese/olandese all'italiano, l'ordine degli elementi all'interno della costruzione cambia completamente rispetto al passaggio dal francese all'italiano. Maignan è francese, Giroud è francese e dopo 3 mesi già masticava un po' di italiano, Lukaku parlava già 7 lingue tra cui 3 romanze (francese, spagnolo e portoghese), quindi è facilitato. Tomori si è messo sotto ed è ammirevole, ma ha avuto da sempre il desiderio di imparare una nuova lingua. poi dipende anche dal contesto. Pioli per sua ammissione non parla bene l'inglese e già ai tempi dell'Inter voleva che si parlasse italiano all'interno del gruppo. a questo aggiungici che il Milan ha tanti giocatori che parlavano già una lingua romanza o che sono da tanto tempo in Italia (Kjaer da una vita). la Roma ha 3 inglesi, più 2 altri ex giocatori della premier, più un allenatore che parla anche inglese. viene naturale che l'inglese diventi lingua franca.


----------



## galianivatene (26 Maggio 2022)

a vedere i festeggiamenti a Roma, mi viene amaramente e con tanta invidia da pensare chi ce lo abbia fatto fare di arrivare primi in campionato… tanto valeva scansarsi (una decina di volte) e arrivare settimi, facendo bene attenzione di non finire né una posizione sopra, né una sotto, così da poterci giocare le nostre carte l’anno prossimo in Conference e tentare l’impresa, di entrare finalmente nella Storia del Calcio.


----------



## galianivatene (26 Maggio 2022)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> Ragazzi!
> Una curiosità.
> 
> Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?


è una bel quesito… io non sono di quei gusti lì, rimandiamo la domanda è giriamola a S. Inzaghi, un giorno che la dovesse vincere.
Magari ci dirà che la Conference “calza” meglio in determinate cavità del corpo, dopo aver provato la Coppa Italia 2022. 

Fetish a parte, sotto il profilo sportivo, sceglierei la Coppa Italia per il semplicissimo fatto che la puoi giocare sempre, e probabilmente contro i più forti in Italia. 
Per giocare la Conference devi prima passare attraverso un fallimento in campionato, che non mi augurerei mai.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> a vedere i festeggiamenti a Roma, mi viene amaramente e con tanta invidia da pensare chi ce lo abbia fatto fare di arrivare primi in campionato… tanto valeva scansarsi (una decina di volte) e arrivare settimi, facendo bene attenzione di non finire né una posizione sopra, né una sotto, così da poterci giocare le nostre carte l’anno prossimo in Conference e tentare l’impresa, di entrare finalmente nella Storia del Calcio.



Sottilmente Spietato


----------



## Milanoide (26 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La Champions è un torneo per 4-5 club al mondo, il livello è troppo elevato. Se un calciatore o un tifoso di un club medio (come la Roma) deve aspettare di vincere Il Trofeo per antonomasia per festeggiare vivrà male tutta la vita.
> 
> Per l'allenatore, è ovviamente una goduria per lui far vincere un trofeo a un club che NON VINCE MAI e non ha mai vinto una mazza.
> 
> ...


Per le esatte ragioni che hai scritto, ritengo che alcuni piazzamenti più o meno recenti valgano più di successi stra-datati o di un palmares comunque striminzito.

Hanno vinto qualche campionato, uno ogni 20 anni? Alcune volte sono arrivati alle fasi finali delle coppe europee.
Per dire: fossi romanista per me conterebbero più i costanti secondi posti in campionato dietro ad una squadra che spadroneggiava e che ogni anno ti prelevava i migliori giocatori rispetto a questa Coppa.

In proporzione al numero di partecipazioni date dal numero di campionati vinti (sappiamo come), non è che altre squadre abbiano chissà quale palmares, eh!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Maggio 2022)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> Ragazzi!
> Una curiosità.
> 
> Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?


eh bella domanda...secondo me sono pari, certo se in finale di c. italia ho il derby o la juve preferisco vincere quella


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Maggio 2022)

Finché non vincono Atalanta Rube o Inda ogni squadra nostrana che porta a casa un trofeo mi da soddisfazione, anche una coppetta come questa, non capisco perché non dovrebbero festeggiarla, non hanno mai vinto nulla, per una volta lasciamogli sta soddisfazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


Complimenti alla Roma anche se ormai davvero ste coppe europee, tolta la CL, sembrano dei tornei davvero mediocri

In ogni caso mou potrà dire che non ha chiuso con zeru tituli


----------



## ilPresidente (26 Maggio 2022)

Livello della competizione mediocre, livello della partita basso, ma è pur sempre un trofeo internazionale che per le condizioni della Roma oggi è un grande risultato. I tifosi fanno benissimo a festeggiare…


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2022)

dai ragazzuoli non vincevamo neanche noi da 11 anni. non facciamo i sommelier arroganti dei trofei. non siamo credibili


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Maggio 2022)

Mi fa piacere,e mi fa ancor più piacere sapere che negli ultimi 26 anni la Rometta ha vinto in Europa più dei vermi ovini.Chiunque vinca in Europa,tra le italiane,ha il mio apprezzamento, tranne i sudici,l'inter invece mi lasciò indifferente nel 2010,e credo succederebbe pure oggi.


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2022)

Saigon ha scritto:


> va detto che chi parla lingue germaniche (tedesco, inglese, olandese) ha più difficoltà a imparare una lingua rispetto a chi parla già almeno una lingua romanza. dall'inglese/olandese all'italiano, l'ordine degli elementi all'interno della costruzione cambia completamente rispetto al passaggio dal francese all'italiano. Maignan è francese, Giroud è francese e dopo 3 mesi già masticava un po' di italiano, Lukaku parlava già 7 lingue tra cui 3 romanze (francese, spagnolo e portoghese), quindi è facilitato. Tomori si è messo sotto ed è ammirevole, ma ha avuto da sempre il desiderio di imparare una nuova lingua. poi dipende anche dal contesto. Pioli per sua ammissione non parla bene l'inglese e già ai tempi dell'Inter voleva che si parlasse italiano all'interno del gruppo. a questo aggiungici che il Milan ha tanti giocatori che parlavano già una lingua romanza o che sono da tanto tempo in Italia (Kjaer da una vita). la Roma ha 3 inglesi, più 2 altri ex giocatori della premier, più un allenatore che parla anche inglese. viene naturale che l'inglese diventi lingua franca.


Poi c'è Spinazzola che ha detto che lui con gli inglesi parla a gesti perché non sa manco mezza parola. Nel 2022.  

Io comunque credo che imparare l'italiano sia quasi in requisito che i nostri mettono in fase di acquisto. Vedi come da noi lo imparano tutti rapidamente. Credo che gli unici in tutta la rosa che non lo parlino decentemente siano Baka e Touré. Che comunque verranno presto messi su un aereo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2022)

A me che abbia vinto la Roma non dispiace. Non è una squadra che detesto, tranne l’allenatore per il passato indaista. Poi hanno diversi giocatori che mi piacciono: Abraham, Pellegrini e Zaniolo glieli prenderei subito. Il problema di Zaniolo è la valutazione folle, se invece accettassero come contropartita Salame e Castillejo lo prenderei.


----------



## galianivatene (26 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me che abbia vinto la Roma non dispiace. Non è una squadra che detesto, tranne l’allenatore per il passato indaista. Poi hanno diversi giocatori che mi piacciono: Abraham, Pellegrini e Zaniolo glieli prenderei subito. Il problema di Zaniolo è la valutazione folle, se invece accettassero come contropartita Salame e Castillejo lo prenderei.


sono d’accordo, ma il loro allenatore non lo sopporto proprio. Interista come pochi, nel dna, piangina e fautore di uno stile di gioco ributtante, anche se ovviamente, a suo tempo, pur vincente.


----------



## sunburn (26 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Buono per la Roma e per il movimento calcio italiano.
> Dovremmo smetterla di snobbare tutte le competizioni che non sono la CL.
> Anche se si è in Europa League (ex Coppa UEFA) o in Conference League (la riedizione dell’Intertoto) le coppe vanno giocate e vinte, perché fanno bene alla Serie A come prodotto, in termini di appetibilità per giocatori e tifosi nel mondo.
> I club di Premier o della Liga le onorano sempre, basti pensare al Siviglia o addirittura allo United.
> ...


Non penso porti nulla di che al movimento, ma son d’accordissimo su tutto il resto.
Spero di non giocarla mai ma, dovesse malauguratamente succedere, vorrei vincerla(anche se probabilmente non andrei in Duomo col bandierone).


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Maggio 2022)

Ogni volta che un club italiano aggiorna il palmares europeo prima dei gobbi è un giorno di festa.


----------



## overlord (26 Maggio 2022)

E' già stato detto che negli ultimi 26 anni la MaggicaRoma ha visto più trofei europei della giuve?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol segnato da Nicolò Zaniolo, la Roma batte il Feyenoord e si aggiudica la prima Conference League. I giallorossi tornano a vincere in Europa dopo ben 61 anni.


Complimenti alla roma.

Credo a roma si sia creato un bel legame tra mou, la città , la tifoseria.
Se lavorano tutti bene e remano dalla stessa parte per me la roma può tornare a lottare per i vertici.

Ho sempre pensato che il mou di un tempo sia parecchio bollito ma son curioso di capire se riesce ad evolversi e trasformarsi da gestore per la vittoria in allenatore da 'semina e raccolta'.
Tradotto : a roma ci vorranno 5 anni buoni di continuità tecnica. 
1 è andato e hanno portato perfino un trofeo in bacheca.
Lodevole.


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2022)

Madonnina mia che imbarazzo, ma cosa abbiamo vinto a fare uno scudo se bastava arrivare settimi per arrivare al sogno di Galliani, fare pena e giocarsi comunque un trofeo internazionale che ha 0 valore? (Adriano mio che sogno sarebbe stato arrivare settimi e fare l'EL dei povery, senza sbatti, album Panini in mano).
Nell'immaginario collettivo la Roma sarà per sempre la squadra che ha invaso le strade di Roma, pari a noi, dopo una stagione orripilante, nemmeno giocata, un trofeo vinto perché era la cosa più semplice da fare dopo che in Serie A ti hanno fatto sapere tutte di essere squadra da sesto posto massimo.
E la cosa bella è che hanno speso un casino, bravo Mou, te li sei infinocchiati tutti, hai fatto pena ma col minimo sforzo hai girato una stagione dove manco hai fatto finta di provarci.
Io davvero non ho parole, cioè l'Uefa dovrebbe davvero eliminarla questa competizione, si rischiano brutte figure e si rischia di falsare le vittorie mettendole tutte sullo stesso piano, dando nuova linfa al carrozzone italiano che poi si sente addirittura vincente, per aver portato la Roma settima a vincere una competizione inutile, è una sconfitta pazzesca del calcio italiano ma qualcuno ci mangerà, abbiamo vinto un trofeo, siamo tornati e la polvere tornerà sotto al tappeto per qualche mese.
La loro vittoria mi fa eccitare ancora di più per la nostra, perché riempie di significato un'annata in cui non ci siamo detti "ecco ora siamo a -7 dall'Inter, è finita" per poi fare un campionato anonimo e arrivare tipo terzi o quarti, sarebbe stato semplicissimo, qualcuno lo ha fatto, perché impossibilitato e perché aveva capito che con 'sta coppetta si sarebbe salvato la faccia, dopo una stagione penosa.


----------



## DMC (26 Maggio 2022)

Non capisco tutte ste prese in giro per aver vinto una coppa Europea. Che tra l'altro è la prima della loro storia...

Cos'è? Tutti devono giocarsi campionato e Champions altrimenti non conta nulla?
Scendete dal piedistallo che sono dieci anni che noi non combinavamo nulla.

E le italiane in Europa sono vent'anni che fanno pena. Per fortuna adesso qualcuno ha vinto


----------



## unbreakable (26 Maggio 2022)

per me il problema è nelal uefa..se volevano tre ocmpetizioni potevano benissimo tenere la coppa delle coppe..e nessuno si sarebbe lamentato..in questo modo hai dato importanza al settimo posto in italia in inghilterra in spagna..

non era lo scopo per cui è nata la conferenc eleague..la conference league era nata per dar ela possibilità ai paesi meno conosciuti di giocarsi una coppa..se poi mi butti dentro italia inghilterr spagna germania francia fai solo un apicere a questi paesi

la roma fa benissimo a festeggiare ma è come se i gobbi a suo tempo avessero festeggiato l'intertoto..cioè non è colpa della roma , loro hanno fatto solo bene a vincere (lasciando da parte antipatia per mourinho) ma la colpa è totalmente dell'uefa a mio modo di vedere


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutte ste prese in giro per aver vinto una coppa Europea. Che tra l'altro è la prima della loro storia...
> 
> Cos'è? Tutti devono giocarsi campionato e Champions altrimenti non conta nulla?
> Scendete dal piedistallo che sono dieci anni che noi non combinavamo nulla.
> ...


Le vittorie si pesano, punto.
Comunque oggi pullman scoperto, tanto per dire, ripeto, per me è una presa per il culo ed è una tradizione tutta italiana quella di autoglorificarsi per nulla, fino all'evidente imbarazzo per qualcosa che non è.
Ed è fastidioso perché il sistema marcio gioca su questo, la vittoria della Roma, il bus scoperto, rappresentano a pieno il degrado del calcio italiano che si vanta per il nulla totale, con istituzioni che magari saranno pronte a ricevere i grandi campioni, a incensarli, mentre ieri il Ceffo parlava di stadi italiani imbarazzanti, tanto per gradire, quelle sono le vere "vittorie" del calcio italiano che poi chiede pure di ospitare l'europeo!!
Quindi se basta questo perché fare di più? se bastano 'sti stadi per arrivare alla gloria eterna della ECL quando basta il minimo sindacale?
Ecco cosa deve preoccupare, altro che orgoglio italiano, stadi penosi e istituzioni marce, ma noi siamo addolciti perché abbiamo vinto, siamo di ben altra pasta, fuori dal sistema.
Il calcio italiano con questa glorificazione, che vedrete oggi pure col bus scoperto per i campioni, tocca davvero il fondo dopo aver beccato un'altra eliminazione dal mondiale 2 mesi fa precisi, se non capite che certe cose fanno pure male al sistema non so che dire, le vittorie in Italia fanno male, ma è imbarazzante che nemmeno vengano pesate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2022)

Sono proprio contento per la Roma che finalmente hanno vinto un trofeo europeo. Contento pure per Zaniolo che l'ha decisa proprio lui, dopo i due brutti infortuni.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le vittorie si pesano, punto.
> Comunque oggi pullman scoperto, tanto per dire, ripeto, per me è una presa per il culo ed è una tradizione tutta italiana quella di autoglorificarsi per nulla, fino all'evidente imbarazzo per qualcosa che non è.
> Ed è fastidioso perché il sistema marcio gioca su questo, la vittoria della Roma, il bus scoperto, rappresentano a pieno il degrado del calcio italiano che si vanta per il nulla totale, con istituzioni che magari saranno pronte a ricevere i grandi campioni, a incensarli, mentre ieri il Ceffo parlava di stadi italiani imbarazzanti, tanto per gradire, quelle sono le vere "vittorie" del calcio italiano che poi chiede pure di ospitare l'europeo!!
> Quindi se basta questo perché fare di più? se bastano 'sti stadi per arrivare alla gloria eterna della ECL quando basta il minimo sindacale?
> ...


ahahaha ma veramente fanno il bus scoperto..cioè dai a tutto c'è un limite..già me li immagino con il cartello il quinto posto mettetevelo nel c..o ..cacciassero fuori una ferilli 2.0 piuttosto


----------



## princeps (26 Maggio 2022)

140 milioni sul mercato per arrivare 6 e vincere la Coppa Europea di Serie C, contenti loro : contenti tutti ma pare abbiano vinto lo scudetto


----------



## alexpozzi90 (26 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti per la vittoria, anche se è oggettivamente una coppetta: i sesti/settimi delle leghe che contano vs non si sa chi, ma sono sicuro che il piangina di Setubal la menerà fino al termine della sua esperienza romana.
Detto questo, Zaniolo ala destra per noi? Certo, sempre stato enormemente sopravvalutato, però sarebbe un bell'upgrade rispetto a Messias, no?


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ahahaha ma veramente fanno il bus scoperto..cioè dai a tutto c'è un limite..già me li immagino con il cartello il quinto posto mettetevelo nel c..o ..cacciassero fuori una ferilli 2.0 piuttosto


Lo scudetto mettilo nel culo[cit.]
Florenzi, puppaci la fava, noi sì che emo vinto.

Ovviamente qualcuno mi dirà, ma dai rosichi? no, cioè potrebbe farlo un laziale in una battaglia tra tiratori di coriandoli, però è abbastanza ridicolo che nessuno vada là a dirgli "aho, te dico fermate", e lo dico senza essere nemmeno romano.
Cioè siamo oltre l'imbarazzo, spero per loro finisca presto, giusto 50 metri di bus.
Oltre quello c'è solo il concerto di Venditti con tutti i campioni, Blanco, Mahmood, la Ferilli nuda sul palco , i Maneskin vestiti con della paglia e tanta altra arte al servizio dei campioni d'Europa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2022)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> Ragazzi!
> Una curiosità.
> 
> Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?



Io Coppa Italia.
Resta comunque un trofeo a cui partecipano tutte le squadre blasonate del campionato.

Alla Conference invece partecipano gli scarti degli scarti, già il fatto che ti giochi la Conference significa che sei uno scarto.

Questo non toglie il fatto che anche la Coppa Italia resta un trofeo da mettersi nel... ci siamo intesi


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io Coppa Italia.
> Resta comunque un trofeo a cui partecipano tutte le squadre blasonate del campionato.
> 
> Alla Conference invece partecipano gli scarti degli scarti, già il fatto che ti giochi la Conference significa che sei uno scarto.
> ...


La C.Italia così come la Supercoppa valgono meno degli incassi che fa il Milan in una eventuale semi-derby o finale che giocheremo in agosto, a parte il prestigio conta solo l'incasso, perché bene o male sono competizioni che in qualsiasi sistema calcio sarebbero già sparite o cambiate, poi logico, becchi l'Inter in finale e vuoi vincere ma il miglior percorso rimane sempre Scudo, semi di c.Italia e supercoppa tranquilla più avanti, se la c.Italia ti toglie la possiblità di vincere lo scudo.
Ecco perché conta vincere in Italia e non coppette così, perché se vinci coppette così e sei lontano km dall'alta classifica le altre beccano gli stessi soldi che becchi tu vincendo quella competizione inutile solamente giocando poche partite, o arrivando tra le prime in Italia.
E' triste non contare nulla, 4 anni fa si giocavano una semi di Champions ora raccolgono le bricione lasciate dalle milanesi.


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2022)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> Ragazzi!
> Una curiosità.
> 
> Voi dareste più valore alla Conference League o alla coppa italia nel caso(spero mai) di doverle giocare entrambi fino alla finale?


Trofeo europeo sempre meglio di un trofeo nazionale (a parte il campionato).


----------



## Saigon (26 Maggio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> 140 milioni sul mercato per arrivare 6 e vincere la Coppa Europea di Serie C, contenti loro : contenti tutti ma pare abbiano vinto lo scudetto


diciamo che è un po' più... complicato di così.
quando la gente, tipo Commisso, dice che la Roma ha speso 140 milioni sul mercato pare voglia far passare l'idea che ci fosse chissà quale tesoretto da spendere. in realtà la Roma ha dovuto fare un mercato reattivo anziché proattivo.
rotto Spinazzola, ha dovuto modificare i piani di mercato prendendo Vina come suo rimpiazzo a 13 milioni. ha preso Rui Patricio a 11,5 e dato via in prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 12 milioni un portiere inaffidabile come Pau Lopez. ha preso Shomurodov a 17,5, e a gennaio Maitland-Niles in prestito secco a 500 mila euro e Sergio Oliveira in prestito a 1 milione con opzione per prenderlo a 13 (che non credo verrà esercitata). ha dovuto dare via Dzeko e preso Abraham che è venuto a costare 40 milioni, ma è una somma diluita in 5 anni. praticamente costa 5 milioni ora, a cui vanno aggiunti 20 milioni tra due estati, più altri 15 milioni per l'estate 2025. il Chelsea (o un'altra squadra inglese) molto probabilmente se lo riprenderà entro due anni pagando la clausola di 80 milioni.
in totale sono circa 48,5 milioni (più bonus vari) certi, ora, tra estate e inverno.
a questa somma vanno aggiunti i milioni spesi per gli obblighi di riscatto di Kumbulla (22 mln), Ibanez (8 mln) e Reynolds (6.7 mln), per un totale di una 80ina di milioni tra nuovi acquisti e riscatti. non è poco ma non è neanche un mercato (in entrata) faraonico. gli unici due veri acquisti da considerarsi un upgrade (non un rimpiazzo come Vina o un panchinaro come Shomurodov) sono Rui Patricio e Abraham.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io Coppa Italia.
> Resta comunque un trofeo a cui partecipano tutte le squadre blasonate del campionato.
> 
> Alla Conference invece partecipano gli scarti degli scarti, già il fatto che ti giochi la Conference significa che sei uno scarto.


Non è detto, è una competizione che si basa sulla qualificazione dell'anno precedente, dal quinto al settimo posto in italia ballano pochi punti, in una sessione di mercato estivo può benissimo ribaltarsi la situazione e succedere che le squadre qualificate in Conference siano paradossalmente migliori di quelle in EL. L'unica cosa che rende l'EL più appetibile è la retrocessione delle terze dei gironi di CL.

Ma se ripenso alle due finali, tra Roma-Feyenoord ed Eintracht-Rangers probabilmente era più "prestigiosa" quella di Conference.

Per me è stato un bene che la Roma l'abbia vinta, nel senso che questa vittoria stimolerà le italiane a fare meglio in queste competizioni, la stessa Roma e la Lazio (triggerata dal successo dei cugini) secondo me lotteranno per l'EL dell'anno prossimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2022)

Non capisco perchè abbiamo fatto i complimenti alla Roma sull'account di twitter ufficiale dei Milan, mentre loro nel dopo partita di Milan-Roma hanno messo l'immagine di Zaniolo che cade in area millantando un qualche tipo di rigore mancato e dopo il nostro scudetto non hanno scritto una riga sul loro account.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè abbiamo fatto i complimenti alla Roma sull'account di twitter ufficiale dei Milan, mentre loro nel dopo partita di Milan-Roma hanno messo l'immagine di Zaniolo che cade in area millantando un qualche tipo di rigore mancato e dopo il nostro scudetto non hanno scritto una riga sul loro account.


ot per caso conosci le società che ci hanno fatto i complimenti? per lo scudetto..io ho letto di inter gobbi e napule..però non sono iscritto a twitter..

beh in questo caso noi dobbiamo essere eleganti poichè abbiamo un nome ed uno stile da rispettare..loro ovviamente sei punti grati s all'inter..


----------



## DMC (26 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè abbiamo fatto i complimenti alla Roma sull'account di twitter ufficiale dei Milan, mentre loro nel dopo partita di Milan-Roma hanno messo l'immagine di Zaniolo che cade in area millantando un qualche tipo di rigore mancato e dopo il nostro scudetto non hanno scritto una riga sul loro account.


Quindi riconosci come il loro comportamento sia sbagliato, no?
Cosa vuoi, che il Milan replichi a modo?

Siamo ancora alle medie qui? Elementari?

Che facciano quello che vogliano, noi se qualcuno vince facciamo i complimenti come e' giusto che sia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Quindi riconosci come il loro comportamento sia sbagliato, no?
> Cosa vuoi, che il Milan replichi a modo?
> 
> Siamo ancora alle medie qui? Elementari?
> ...


Io sono un tipo da occhio per occhio dente per dente, non sono un buon samaritano che porge l'altra guancia.
Avrei preferito che la mia società ignorasse questi pagliacci così come loro hanno fatto con noi, non è questione di scuole medie o elementari.


----------



## DMC (26 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono un tipo da occhio per occhio dente per dente, non sono un buon samaritano che porge l'altra guancia.
> Avrei preferito che la mia società ignorasse questi pagliacci così come loro hanno fatto con noi, non è questione di scuole medie o elementari.


Occhio per occhio, dente per dente funziona perfettamente se vuoi il collasso della societa' in un mese.


----------



## Goro (26 Maggio 2022)

Sento un sacco di livore ingiustificato, godiamoci il nostro scudetto e lasciamo festeggiare agli altri le proprie vittorie.

Si sa l'ambiente romano come è, avevano tanta voglia di festeggiare e lo hanno fatto. Per lo stesso motivo vorrei vincessero i napoletani, come minimo tirerebbero fuori qualche testata nucleare nascosta per l'occasione. Il bello del calcio era anche questo, ora si cerca solo l'odio.


----------



## Maravich49 (26 Maggio 2022)

Bolgia a Roma, bravi giusto così.
Complimenti giallorossi!


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2022)

a me sinceramente mi frega un piffero di loro e della terza coppa europea, manco fosse l'europa league


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Maggio 2022)

Ho sempre simpatizzato Roma finché c'era Totti. Ma quest'anno non dimentico tutte le bestialità messe in campo dai loro tifosi ancora oggi straconvinti che gli abbiamo rubato 4 punti.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Il pullman scoperto 

Va bene festeggiare ma qua si sfiora il ridicolo. 

L'Inter ha vinto due titoli contro i gobbi. Eppure mica hanno fatto sto macello e penso che se avessero fatto la sfilata sarebbero stati meno pietosi degli esaltati romanisti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il pullman scoperto
> 
> Va bene festeggiare ma qua si sfiora il ridicolo.
> 
> L'Inter ha vinto due titoli contro i gobbi. Eppure mica hanno fatto sto macello e penso che se avessero fatto la sfilata sarebbero stati meno pietosi degli esaltati romanisti.


Veramente imbarazzante, mi vergogno per loro.
Per carità avessero vinto lo scudetto o l'Europa League avrebbero avuto tutte le ragioni per festeggiare così, ma caroselli e scene di giubilo di questo tipo per questo trofeo ridicolo è veramente un'assurdità.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Veramente imbarazzante, mi vergogno per loro.
> Per carità avessero vinto lo scudetto o l'Europa League avrebbero avuto tutte le ragioni per festeggiare così, ma caroselli e scene di giubilo di questo tipo per questo trofeo ridicolo è veramente un'assurdità.



Ho letto che vanno pure al Circo Massimo  

I laziali, che in questi anni hanno vinto tanti trofei giocando contro squadre vere, hanno sempre festeggiato con la giusta moderazione. Questi pensano di aver fatto un'impresa. Sfigati.

La Lazio invece di fare i complimenti ai dirimpettai gli ha postato il video del gol di Lulic nel derby di coppa Italia del 2013. Che si giocò proprio il 26 maggio


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2022)

Bellissimi i festeggiamenti
Resta da capire cosa deve mettersi nel c... la Lazie


----------



## Gamma (26 Maggio 2022)

Ma è già arrivata l'inchiesta della FIGC sui cori contro la Lazio ed i laziali da parte dei giocatori della Roma? Chiedo per un amico.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Buono per la Roma e per il movimento calcio italiano.
> Dovremmo smetterla di snobbare tutte le competizioni che non sono la CL.
> Anche se si è in Europa League (ex Coppa UEFA) o in Conference League (la riedizione dell’Intertoto) le coppe vanno giocate e vinte, perché fanno bene alla Serie A come prodotto, in termini di appetibilità per giocatori e tifosi nel mondo.
> I club di Premier o della Liga le onorano sempre, basti pensare al Siviglia o addirittura allo United.
> ...



Onestamente, concordo.

Rimane l'odio (provocato e non voluto) campanilista delle nostre consorelle, ma è fuor di dubbio che le vittorie itagliane farebbero un gran bene al nostro degradato movimento calcistico. Sempre sperando che venga diretto da gente un minimo sobria, invece dei soliti mafiosi conniventi che invocano Chiellini come nuova frontiera del pallone nostrano.

Farebbero bene soprattutto all'AC Milan 1899, che ne trarrebbe giovamento molto più degli altri clubs, visto la nostra vocazione internazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2022)

Insulti alla Lazio anche da parte dei giocatori, ma non mi pare sia stata calata la stessa mannaia mediatica.


----------

